# Which settings/audio codecs to use



## Spiritos (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi,

I predominantly play downloaded movies (legal in my country) from my PC which is linked to my Home Cinema Set (Sony HTSS1300) with HDMI and then from my receiver with HDMI to my TV.

Now honestly the only reason I bought a HCS was to eliminate the sound from my neighbours TV (a 90 yo woman which I just can't ask to lower the volume since she's almost deaf) so I know I have an entry level set and I shouldn't expect too much of it.

Settings things up was a breeze although I have some questions regarding the codecs and settings used in Media Player Home Cinema which I use to play the movies. I did some reading up but as I'm new to this matter I just can't seem to connect the dots.

I do hear sound coming from all 6 speakers but the thing is I'm unsure whether I'm getting the most out of my set regarding audio quality. Also sometimes it seems movies which have AC3, DTS or even True HD don´t seem to channel all audio to all speakers, only 2 channel.

I now my system can´t decode True HD but it should be able to play it if the processing is done on the PC.
I simply don´t know how to properly use the settings in MPHC and/or which codecs to use.

Is it possible to set MPHC up so that every audio stream is automaticallly forwarded properly or do I need to switch every time regarding the format?

Lastly I was wondering: In a lot of movies the dialogue seems to be quite soft and then the occasional action scenes give a huge peak in volume -which is unpleasant. I already set the compression level to max and lowered the output of the sub but is this shift in level normal? This way the setup doesn't live up to the reason why I bought it (wanting to surround myself in sound to shield me from my neighbours TV).

So basically I need to know the proper settings/codecs for MPHC and the reason why -even though I have the settings on the HCS on 'A.F.D./Auto' I sometimes need to set this to 'Pro Logic´ to hear sounds from all speakers.

I realise this is a pretty basic and noob question so I hope someone can still find the time to help me out.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

You can change all the settings and tweak everything, but if the file you are using doesn't have good picture or sound quality there isn't much you can do.


----------



## Spiritos (Mar 10, 2014)

GusGus748s said:


> You can change all the settings and tweak everything, but if the file you are using doesn't have good picture or sound quality there isn't much you can do.


I am talking about 1080p/Remux videofiles (as although I'm not an audiophile with movies I am a 'graphophile' and refuse to watch mpeg/avi etc.) and I obviously checked for mentioned audio streams (AC3/DTS/True-HD).

It's simply in MPHC you have extensive settings and I don't know if the proper soundchannel is streamed through proper codecs and with proper settings.


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

I see what you are saying now. I am not familiar with MPHC. So, I wouldn't be of much help. Back in the days when I was using an HTPC, I had to have LAV Filters, Halli Media Splitter and Shark007 Codec to properly play sound files.


----------



## Spiritos (Mar 10, 2014)

Ok. How about the broad shift in dynamics? Is this normal?

Also, in windows7 64x/audio devices when I select AMD HDMI output (Realtek disabled) and configure I don't see a 5.1 option, only stereo..?


----------



## Spiritos (Mar 10, 2014)

Just to finalize this thread: Everything's working now.

I reinstalled the Realtek High Def and AMD drivers and appaerantly I need to manually select the soundfield every time I turn on the receiver (even though it's set properly). Some sort of glitch but at least there's a workaround.

Also -even though I can't get the settings in Win7 to 5.1- it doesn't seem to matter as this setting isn't in the signalchain. Probably passes through the codecs directly.


----------

